# SureFire EarPro EP3



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Anybody use SureFire EP3 earplugs? I'm wanting something for range use other than regular foam ones, because I get tired of missing conversation and taking them out/in. Half of the time I'll take the foam ones out to talk, put them back in, and someone will shoot before they seal good. That sucks. I thought these would fit the bill as they are supposed to let conversation through and block out loud noises. I see they are only 24 NRR. For those using them- is that enough?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

That's why I use headphones....................


----------

